#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  compartilha internet é crime ? 2018

## Fallout

bom dia a todos! 
to começando um provedor via radio vou fica na parte de prestador de servição de telecomunicação sem a SCM com no máximo 550 usuários torre e equipamentos tudo pronto tudo top!!! sou eu mesmo vou toca tudo sozinho porque por diversão porque gosto hj somei mais de 150mil gasto sem retorno sem lucro meus clientes são mais pessoas sem condições bairros bem pobre mesmo e também não me importo em recupera o que foi gasto só quero tira para paga a energia e a internet não quero passa acho que 300 pessoas nem competi com ninguém.
Agora vem uma dificuldade não da para eu pega um link dedicado não tem como não agora pretendo mais para frente.Bom eu pedi a vivo fibra 100 mega eu ia compartilha 5 mega a 40 reais 1 mega a 20 reais e dependendo da situação da pessoa 1 mega ate 10 reais só para aqueles que eu sei a situação o técnico da vivo veio quinta feira instala ele falou que ia puxa a fibra e trazer o modem ele ficou 1h no carro saiu tirou uma foto da torre e foi embora hoje veio o gerente da vivo e falou que não pode instalar por que não tem viabilidade (sei Não tem) peguntei do meu vizinho que botou porque ele tem ? ele disse que aqui na minha casa não pode botar! eu tenho a oi velox 15 mega e queria a vivo fibra só que eles não querem instalar aqui oque eu posso fazer ? é crime compartilhar ? mesmo eu usando um servidor com proxy ? e eu nem falei que ia compartilhar! é possível obriga na justiça para eles instalar ? achei um absurdo internet é uma estrada eles não vendem conteúdo não fabricam vídeo de youtube não são donos do facebook eles só tem o caminho eu acho errado querer colocar franquia controlar oque as pessoas usam proibir compartilhar internet não é água nem luz e é essencial para as pessoas hoje e dia! preciso de opiniões sobre oque fazer.

----------


## sphreak

É crime se: Você não tiver outorga + Engenheiro + Crea + taxas em dia.

Quanto ao compartilhamento do Vivo Fibra: É lambança, pois você vai recompartilhar o compartilhado. Tem limitação de conexões TCP/UDP então vai chegar em um ponto que as conexões vão travar ou aumentar a latência.
A Vivo tem uma cláusula específica que multa o usuário em R$ 10.000,00 em caso de recompartilhamento do acesso deles.
Esta semana mesmo tive um colega que perdeu na justiça um recurso contra essa multa da Vivo.

Com estas informações acho que já pode se basear um pouco.

Agora convenhamos... Você vai fazer um POP top de linha e emporcalhar na hora do link que é o principal? Difícil né!!!

----------


## Fallout

disso sobre a limitação eu sei e logo logo vai ta tudo legalizado os equipamentos ta tudo desligado ainda não botei para funcionar foi oque eu disse link dedicado no momento não da eu posso pega daqui a 5 messes a vivo vende link dedicado só que mata no valor vai ser difícil eu não quero emporcalha eu to ciente é só para segura a barra ate ter condição financeira de manter equipamentos ligado e internet dedicada ptt aqui é impossível aqui só tem net virtual vivo fibra e oi velox e uns provedor que vive caindo a conexão é temporário usa compartilhado a net virtual também é do mesmo jeito da vivo ?

----------


## Fallout

algumas noticia fala que é crime outras diz que não é crime : 

http://g1.globo.com/distrito-federal...e-justica.html

----------


## Fallout

> É crime se: Você não tiver outorga + Engenheiro + Crea + taxas em dia.
> 
> Quanto ao compartilhamento do Vivo Fibra: É lambança, pois você vai recompartilhar o compartilhado. Tem limitação de conexões TCP/UDP então vai chegar em um ponto que as conexões vão travar ou aumentar a latência.
> A Vivo tem uma cláusula específica que multa o usuário em R$ 10.000,00 em caso de recompartilhamento do acesso deles.
> Esta semana mesmo tive um colega que perdeu na justiça um recurso contra essa multa da Vivo.
> 
> Com estas informações acho que já pode se basear um pouco.
> 
> Agora convenhamos... Você vai fazer um POP top de linha e emporcalhar na hora do link que é o principal? Difícil né!!!


uma duvida a cláusula da vivo e de qualquer outra operadora pode ser anulada se tiver licença da Anatel ?

----------


## sphreak

> uma duvida a cláusula da vivo e de qualquer outra operadora pode ser anulada se tiver licença da Anatel ?


Não. É uma cláusula comercial e não de regulamentação.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Acho que segundo o ministério das comunicações compartilhar o Serviço de Comunicação Multimídia( SCM) no nosso caso a INTERNET é crime mesmo que os devidos equipamentos sejam legalizados no país. Nisso nossas casas, comércios, indústrias e até mesmo orgãos governamentais podem ser autuadas mesmo que esteja ligados por meio físico.
O próprio ministério reconhece que , este sistema estando conectados a uma mesma edificação, ou imóvel não existe vínculo com compartilhamento de internet. 

No código civil, compartilhar pode ser crime. Tudo que se passar por IP do assinante é de sua inteira responsabilidade podendo ser responsabilizado criminalmente e condenado judicialmente( ação penal); daí a necessidade de manter em arquivos todos os LOGs por um período de pelo menos 180 dias.
Não tendo licença SCM, você e o provedor poderão responder criminalmente por isso os valores ficam inviáveis a pequenos comerciantes, optando por pessoa física.

Sou extremamente cético quanto a isso: 
- Tinha um telefone fixo, gastava por volta de R$ 100,00 até R$ 250,00 ou mais, mais R$ 75,00 de internet fixo, R$ 150,00 em 4 celulares em 9 chips algo em torno de pelo menso R$ 325,00 por mês( 4 anos atrás).
- Hoje seria em torno de R$ 300,00 sem o telefone fixo se mantendo em mesmo número de pessoas. Panos de celulares é que estão ficando bons e baratos e melhorando a área de cobertura.
- Dizer que esse ou aquela família não pode ter internet pode ser um tiro no pé. Veremos aui possui um IDH 0,68 ( acho que é menos, 0, 55 ou 0,6), não quer pagar R$ 40,00 por 1 Mega mas vai na padaria, lanchonete, bar, só para usar internet de graça, pagou os quarentinha "N" vezes e acha que está economizando, sem contar nos R$ 50,00 que já gasta no celular pelo menos. 
Comerciante lucrou?, muitas vezes não; uma mesa ocupada por um refri ou um café por uma hora
Dois provedores, trabalharam num bom marketing. Atendimento rápido, programam gratuitamente o roteador de seus clientes, convencem no NETFLIX, YOU TUBE, SPOTFY, etc e rapidinho migram para 3, 5 ou 8 Megas, Haaaa, aquele comerciante começa a contratar serviços de entrega, operadoras de celular muitas vezes não perdeu um cliente, ele conquistou um assinante( saiu do pré-pago para controle ou pós-pago no meu caso).

----------


## mandrak66

tem tanto crime impune por ai!!!

a menos que você esteja atrapalhando alguma empresa provedora regularizada ai na sua região.

segue em frente meu amigo !!!

----------


## Fallout

> tem tanto crime impune por ai!!!
> 
> a menos que você esteja atrapalhando alguma empresa provedora regularizada ai na sua região.
> 
> segue em frente meu amigo !!!


e como sphreak falou a vivo não é brincadeira o up deles é bom no plano de 100 mega queria só para aguenta a barra só que corre o risco de paga 10 mil por descumpri a cláusula o técnico quando viu a torre os equipamentos foi embora e o gerente da vivo veio aqui e disse que não pode instala aqui mesmo que eu não queira compartilha ou para uso próprio só por causa da torre tiraram ate uma foto da torre! eu pretendo usa link dedicado tira asn te meu bloco de ip e quem sabe um dia um cdn só que agora não da é difícil sozinho toca tudo principalmente tirando do bolso e tudo isso porque gosto. Link dedicado no momento não tem como e fica parado ate consegui vai demora coisa de 5 a 6 meses essa é minha situação.

----------


## sphreak

> e como sphreak falou a vivo não é brincadeira o up deles é bom no plano de 100 mega queria só para aguenta a barra só que corre o risco de paga 10 mil por descumpri a cláusula o técnico quando viu a torre os equipamentos foi embora e o gerente da vivo veio aqui e disse que não pode instala aqui mesmo que eu não queira compartilha ou para uso próprio só por causa da torre tiraram ate uma foto da torre! eu pretendo usa link dedicado tira asn te meu bloco de ip e quem sabe um dia um cdn só que agora não da é difícil sozinho toca tudo principalmente tirando do bolso e tudo isso porque gosto. Link dedicado no momento não tem como e fica parado ate consegui vai demora coisa de 5 a 6 meses essa é minha situação.


Estou tentando te enviar uma MP mas está bloqueado no seu perfil.

----------


## 1929

Não vou entrar no mérito se é crime ou não... mas vamos imaginar uma situação inversa.

Suponha que você é a Vivo. E investe um valor alto ou baixo, não vem ao caso, mas investe para distribuir sinal para acesso a rede mundial... Você, como Vivo não é servidor de conteúdo como disse, mas é a peça fundamental na rede mundial.. Sem as empresas que fazem as conexões não adiantaria ter servidores de conteúdo....pois não haveria rede..
O que a Vivo ou qualquer outra empresa cobra é a passagem pela estrutura dela para o acesso a rede mundial. 
Voltando a suposição , você é a Vivo e investe. Vai gostar que chegue alguém e assine com você e daí sai compartilhando o sinal? Você com certeza vai sentir-se lesado pois quando projetou a sua rede você espera um retorno. Mas se os assinantes ficam eles re-compartilhando, revendendo sinal e ganhando em cima, como fica seu lucro?
Voltando agora a realidade: Eles chegaram no seu endereço e viram a infraestrutura e logo perceberam que você queria ganhar em cima do investimento deles...e a explicação de não ser viável é mais do que normal..
Agora, se você em vez de assinar uma conexão compartilhada baratinha que não vai resolver o seu problema, só vai dar dor de cabeça, não porque a conexão seja ruim, mas sim porque você estará num ambiente compartilhado onde você não vai poder garantir nada para seu assinante, não assina logo um link dedicado. Tenho certeza que daí eles vão dizer que há viabilidade técnica. E você irá dormir tranquilo.
Se você já investiu 150 mil reais, não vai ser agora num link dedicado que vai morrer na praia. Você mesmo disse que as opções de assinatura são poucas incluindo alguns provedores que só dão problema....Cuidado porque você pode engrossar a lista dos que estarão prestando serviço ruim.

Eu já cheguei a conclusão que uma rede local razoável mas tendo link bom, vai em frente.
Agora, uma rede top mas sem qualidade de link fica uma porcaria.

Não me leve como crítica destrutiva mas sim como um conselho de quem já passou por problemas os mais variados e sempre afunila no link. Não deixe seu projeto morrer na praia.

----------


## fhayashi

Se não há condições de trabalhar com link apropriado com 550 usuários, nunca terá. 

A demanda por link só irá crescer. Ou seja, mesmo que baixe o valor por mega, precisra de mais banda. 

Melhor baixar as portas

----------


## avatar52

Poxa, que texto mal escrito esse (início do tópico). Não entendi nada, poderia melhorar usando vírgulas. 

Agora sobre o assunto: nem adianta entrar na justiça ou pedir recurso: está no contrato e você assinou, concordou com tudo isso e se está “furando” o contrato, é bater o martelo mesmo.

----------


## Fallout

> Não vou entrar no mérito se é crime ou não... mas vamos imaginar uma situação inversa.
> 
> Suponha que você é a Vivo. E investe um valor alto ou baixo, não vem ao caso, mas investe para distribuir sinal para acesso a rede mundial... Você, como Vivo não é servidor de conteúdo como disse, mas é a peça fundamental na rede mundial.. Sem as empresas que fazem as conexões não adiantaria ter servidores de conteúdo....pois não haveria rede..
> O que a Vivo ou qualquer outra empresa cobra é a passagem pela estrutura dela para o acesso a rede mundial. 
> Voltando a suposição , você é a Vivo e investe. Vai gostar que chegue alguém e assine com você e daí sai compartilhando o sinal? Você com certeza vai sentir-se lesado pois quando projetou a sua rede você espera um retorno. Mas se os assinantes ficam eles re-compartilhando, revendendo sinal e ganhando em cima, como fica seu lucro?
> Voltando agora a realidade: Eles chegaram no seu endereço e viram a infraestrutura e logo perceberam que você queria ganhar em cima do investimento deles...e a explicação de não ser viável é mais do que normal..
> Agora, se você em vez de assinar uma conexão compartilhada baratinha que não vai resolver o seu problema, só vai dar dor de cabeça, não porque a conexão seja ruim, mas sim porque você estará num ambiente compartilhado onde você não vai poder garantir nada para seu assinante, não assina logo um link dedicado. Tenho certeza que daí eles vão dizer que há viabilidade técnica. E você irá dormir tranquilo.
> Se você já investiu 150 mil reais, não vai ser agora num link dedicado que vai morrer na praia. Você mesmo disse que as opções de assinatura são poucas incluindo alguns provedores que só dão problema....Cuidado porque você pode engrossar a lista dos que estarão prestando serviço ruim.
> 
> ...


entendo o lado da vivo é o mesmo de muitos só que meu pensamento é diferente internet é como uma estrada que leva os clientes ate o local desejado os mega é o limite de velocidade e o trafego de dados e controle de conteúdo ao meu ver é como uma milícia dizendo oque você pode ou não usar dependendo do que esta disposto a gasta a vivo é a que mais que vender acesso individual a conteúdos e bloqueá o resto isso é egoismo ate ganancia e não da oportunidade a outros me fala de 100 mega compartilhado com pessoas que não tem condição que pagam pouco que junto soma ate mais que só não podem pagar que diferença vai fazer para vivo ? eu tendo link dedicado vendendo 5 mega 10 mega 15 mega e meus clientes revenderem e lucrarem que diferença faz para eu nem uma se a pessoa contratou e ela divide e esta pagando porque eu deveria ficar com raiva internet não é água não é eletricidade não é alimento é compartilhamento é conexão eu quero um cliente não um escravo que eu diga oque ele pode ou não se alguém que o cliente compartilha comete um crime não é o cliente que tem que ser o culpado cada um pensa do jeito diferente e tudo que da dinheiro sempre tem aqueles que procuram um jeito de extorquir mais e mais e a vivo é assim eles não ligam nem perguntaram se eu ia usar na casa ou na torre isso foi discriminação eu vou começa com velox quando eu ter uma meta de cliente eu pego dedicado ou isso ou fica parado ate ter condição oi não importa eles querem clientes a vivo quer escravos não vou emporcalha e deixa um lixo a conexão tem coisa pior para dizer crime não é possível que um dia não mude o conceito de compartilhar mais tarde eu posto aqui tudo que passei e conto minha experiencia na situação que eu to eu não vou esculhambar tudo e estraga tudo que fiz

----------


## Fallout

> Poxa, que texto mal escrito esse (início do tópico). Não entendi nada, poderia melhorar usando vírgulas. 
> 
> Agora sobre o assunto: nem adianta entrar na justiça ou pedir recurso: está no contrato e você assinou, concordou com tudo isso e se está “furando” o contrato, é bater o martelo mesmo.


desculpa pela falta de virgula  :Big Grin:  
vou deixa a vivo pra lá 
vou me vira com oque da no momento eu me viro sempre foi assim sempre tive só

----------


## albinogenivaldo

Amigo, pense um pouco! Isso não pode. Como você vai pedir uma ativação de vivo fibra bem no endereço onde você tem uma torre instalada? Mais é claro que os caras não vão fazer, é tiro no pé deles, pede isso em outro endereço, e mais não pede um ponto, deixa de miséria, pede 3 pontos em locais separados, se precisar alugue local, veja que mesmo pagando aluguel dos locais, ainda vai sair muito, mais muito mais barato que link dedicado, e pra 550 clientes rola de boa.
Quanto a regularização do seu provedor, faça de acordo com a situação, aqui regularizei de acordo com a vontade da concorrência, na época em que a Anatel vinha na porta encher o saco devido denuncias, encheu tanto que tive que legalizar.

----------


## avatar52

Você prefere então trabalhar na ilegalidade? Licenciou obrigado? Quero entender melhor seu posicionamento.

----------


## Fallout

> Você prefere então trabalhar na ilegalidade? Licenciou obrigado? Quero entender melhor seu posicionamento.


não é bem um trabalho para me sustentar é mais porque gosto anatel e crea eu do um jeito fácil o difícil é paga pelo link dedicado sem ter ninguém ainda e o custo de energia é alto tenho que balancear o gasto da para ter link dedicado só que pra frete quando aliviar a situação financeira entende?

agora o rapaz do procon me falou que a vivo não pode recusar ninguém disse ele ex: que eu posso bota a internet na torre e deixa o sinal aberto sem senha se não to vendendo não é crime eu não taria compartilhando e sim as pessoas usando minha internet sem meu conhecimento outra coisa foi que se eu tenho um servidor e ele esta na minha casa e ele usa a internet da vivo dentro da minha casa e outras pessoas fora da minha casa comandam meu servidor a vivo não pode fazer nada o mesmo se eu usar vpn seria tipo invasão de privacidade
bastava eu ter anatel e crea não sei se ele viajou só que to encaminhando para pequenas causas vou ver no que da!

----------


## avatar52

> Amigo, pense um pouco! Isso não pode. Como você vai pedir uma ativação de vivo fibra bem no endereço onde você tem uma torre instalada? Mais é claro que os caras não vão fazer, é tiro no pé deles, pede isso em outro endereço, e mais não pede um ponto, deixa de miséria, pede 3 pontos em locais separados, se precisar alugue local, veja que mesmo pagando aluguel dos locais, ainda vai sair muito, mais muito mais barato que link dedicado, e pra 550 clientes rola de boa.
> Quanto a regularização do seu provedor, faça de acordo com a situação, aqui regularizei de acordo com a vontade da concorrência, na época em que a Anatel vinha na porta encher o saco devido denuncias, encheu tanto que tive que legalizar.


Na verdade eu dirigi a pergunta para esse sujeito aqui, que legalizou só porque Anatel encheu o saco dele. Ele gosta de viver na ilegalidade.

----------


## delegato

Só existe compartilhamento porque existe oferta de banda muitas vezes bem mais do que o suficiente para o usuário final.!
Se fosse ofertado o suficiente para a família, não existia isso de compartilhar!, o usuário viciado que quer planos mirabolantes só pra dizer que tem, simplifica, começa a vender dedicado para pessoa física, assim ele faz o que ele quiser da banda porém vai pagar bem mais caro o que é justo!
Por isso sou contra planos muitos altos, e tem provedor que diz que oferta mais é pura propaganda enganosa, vende 100Mb não chega 10Mbs, se alguma empresa ou operadora entregar esses planos, pode ter certeza que se tiver 5 mil usuários, por trás destes terão mais 5 Mil, por isso sou a favor da franquia, porque ninguém dividi a energia elétrica com o vizinho? porque certamente teria conflito rápido sobre quem usou mais!, a internet deveria ser o mesmo pois os usuários não fazem um uso consciente, só depois que perderem o uso ilimitado pra dar valor. Tudo caminha para internet com franquia, ou seja limitada, pois as infraestruturas são limitadas!, depois vem o usuário burro, leigo, por a culpa no governo!, quer o fim da corrupção, mais vende a senha do wi-fi pros vizinhos e da risada do provedor pois paga a fatura e ainda lucra o dinheiro do pão, isso também é se corromper é falta de honestidade, coisa que o brasileiro tem de sobra.

Aqui onde trabalhamos, temos aberturas de chamados de pessoas que não são nossos clientes, não encontrados na base de cadastro retornamos ligação o sujeito fala na cara de pau que usa compartilhado de fulano e que ta sem net, sendo que o as vezes o fulano viajou pra praia e desligou o roteador ou o mesmo travou, isso é o cúmulo, e ligam desaforados!.

----------

